# [SOLVED] BSOD Windows 7: Please Help



## timothybrewis (Aug 13, 2010)

OS -Windows 7
· x86 (32-bit)
· What was original installed OS on system? No, vista was then I downgraded to XP and then later upgraded to Windows y
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Full retail
· Age of system (hardware)? Less than one year
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 1 week
· CPU - Inter Core Duo P8600 @ 2.4GHz 
· Video Card: E6500 Intel GM45/GE45/GS45 Integrated Graphics 
· MotherBoard: Dell Latitude E6500 Motherboard 
· Power Supply - Dell Latitude E6500 

Details of Issue: 
The machine is a Dell Latitude E6500. One week ago I upgraded to Windows 7. I downloaded all the Windows 7 drivers from Dell.Com as well as updated bios. I flashed bios and installed the drivers. I downloaded all available Windows updates. After finishing the update I noticed that anytime that the machine is placed into sleep mode or hibernated it will not recover. I try bringing the machine back from hibernation/sleep, it always shows the Windows icon and says windows is recovering and then a cursor appears then the screen goes black and the machine restarts and presents a windows crashed recovery options screen. Once Windows restarts I presents a Bluescreen error with the following codes: 
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	c2
BCP1:	00000007
BCP2:	00001097
BCP3:	08280000
BCP4:	8557D008
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\081210-23524-01.dmp
C:\Users\Tim\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-42323-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

I ran the diagnostics indicated in this forum and am attaching them to this post. I reviewed several forums and found that the issue is frequently driver related. As previously stated I have updated drivers including video, network, chipset...I also updated the awake setting to none for the wireless network because one forum indicated that might be the issue. To date I have had no luck with the issue. 

If anyone can assist me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Windows 7: Please Help*

Hi,

Two drivers are most noticeable in all your BSODs - *eacfilt.sys* and *dne2000.sys*

They are *Nortel VPN* and *Cisco VPN* drivers respectively.

Both these services are part of the *St. Vincent Remote Access Client*


```
[font=lucida console]
dne2000.sys  Sat Mar 29 13:29:38 [B][COLOR=Red]2008[/COLOR][/B] (47ED8D72)
eacfilt.sys  Sat Mar 24 07:53:41 [COLOR=Red][B]2007[/B][/COLOR] (46042235)
[/font]
```
As this Client appears to be specific to one hospital (correct?) I suggest you contact their IT staff (or the IT staff of whatever company you got it from) to ask for an update; as there is not much I can do apart from suggest that you uninstall it.

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Aug 13 15:31:59.434 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 15:21:21.244
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280000 8557d008
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 07:41:15.604 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:59:56.414
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280000 851a3008
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 06:40:51.618 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:14:28.288
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280006 874f2650
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 16:30:03.334 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:03:21.144
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 0828000e 86e41e10
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 11:42:02.637 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:55:33.447
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280008 87d97cb0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 06:33:27.387 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:19:34.198
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280000 85162008
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 04:13:26.386 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:18.196
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280009 87de79f0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 01:37:05.448 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:03.258
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280019 86a69ec8
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 01:12:42.370 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:30.180
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 0828000a 870ee8b0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 00:08:46.526 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:50.336
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280009 84c60b08
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 12:10:11.133 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:55:12.943
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280012 84e3cbe0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  8 18:14:07.677 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:15:41.488
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280004 84c09e00
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  8 11:57:34.225 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:11:33.035
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280017 86a10ec8
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  8 05:45:09.432 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:32.243
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280005 87bfd110
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  8 05:34:47.169 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:14.839
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280002 87ce49e0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  8 02:41:53.220 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:26.031
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ngvpn.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ngvpn.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000003 84a652e0 8078adb0 84c85770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Aug  8 01:37:33.117 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:03:43.787
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eacfilt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne2000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne2000.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 08280005 86498318
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨`` [/font]
```


----------



## timothybrewis (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Windows 7: Please Help*

reventon, 

Absolutely brilliant. I uninstalled the St Vincent VPN and no more BSOD. I do a limited amount of remote work for STV so I will just have to install the VPN client on an as needed basis. Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this. I had invested several hours into the issue and was at the end of the road. You help is much appreciated.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Windows 7: Please Help*

Thanks for letting us know. Can you please mark this thread as solved:

*Thread Tools* (up top of thread) -> *Mark as Solved*









Also, you may want to try running the VPN in Windows Vista/XP compatibility mode.


----------

